# Unable to Start the Bluetooth Stack Service



## alvinlevi (Dec 22, 2009)

I constantly get this error message, approxiamately 10 minutes after my PC has loaded.

Any suggestions for help. Thank you


----------



## AshleyWilliams (Dec 21, 2009)

whats the message?


----------



## AshleyWilliams (Dec 21, 2009)

Can you email/PM me the link to this thread when you want some more help?


----------



## jld0071 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello, I have this same error (BTTray - Unable to start bluetooth stack service) I have read several different places to uninstall the bluetooth drivers and reinstall, which I've done to no avail. Now, since I've done that, my mouse and keyboard will not work as they came with my computer and the bluetooth sensor is in my computer. It seems to not be picking up any working bluetooth systems. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## nosolau (Mar 30, 2010)

Currently on the phone with hp support. They don't seem, as usual, to be of much help unless I get a case manager involved. anybody know how to solve this problem?


----------



## nosolau (Mar 30, 2010)

Finally stopped trying to get the Bluetooth to work. stopped the service. that has stopped the message. Gone back to just using the USB cable for the printer as Bluetooth evidently won't work woth the printer for I need.
HP did send a bluetooth USB. Not an actual USB key though, just the innards even though I gave then the correct serial number.


----------



## gchenarides (Jul 27, 2010)

I also have Win 7 64 bit on a VAIO laptop model VPCZ119GX. I have contacted Sony support twice and each time they just make sure the Bluetooth service is set to "automatic" and in the last instance they updated my Bluetooth FOXCON driver. After several restarts without issue, the same error window now comes up again. I have not added any new programs except for VAIO updates which are automatically detected, one of which was a BIOS update. I rechecked and the service is still set to automatic. BTW: I have no problems with Bluetooth devices being detected or used.:smile: I just would like to permanently rid myself of this window coming up after restarts.:upset:


----------

